# Other Star Trek Kits I'd like to see



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I'd like to see some more of Ertls Star Trek models reissued from Round 2. I hope they repop the U.S.S. Defiant from Deep Space Nine and what would be fantastic if Round 2 did a number of decals to cover all those various panels because that model was a very big job to paint. Some decals for the detailed areas would be great. How about the DS 9 Space Station also with panel decals and detailing decals that would look fantastic. And last how about a repop of the Star Trek TMP Klingon Cruiser with a better stand to hold that model. Guy Schlicter.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

I wouldn't mind seeing the _Defiant_, and I'd love to take another crack at building DS9, but the problem I have with Round 2 re-popping the TMP Klingon Cruiser is the same reason I wasn't that thrilled when I heard they were re-popping the old _Reliant_ kit: since R2 is intentionally NOT re-popping the old AMT refit, they won't be in scale with any of the new refit kits that R2 has produced, so the odd scales would make displaying them together awkward...well, at least for those of us who like things that match. 

In any case, I would much rather see completely new kits (yes, I am fully aware of the economical situation...I'm not totally naive...just wishful!), in scale with the new refit releases, and while I highly doubt that we'll ever see mass-produced 1:350 styrene kits of the TMP Klingon ship or _Reliant_ (even though people have been clamoring for them ever since the 1:350 refit was released the first time!), I'm still holding out hope that they *MIGHT* do 1:1000 scale kits of both, someday. PLEASE, R2?!?!!


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

No interest in ay DS-9 type kits, I hated the show. New kits are preferable, but also, I'm happy to see the Reliant and the E-B coming out, especially with the retooling. I'll get several of each.


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

How about R2 makes some new "cadet series" 2500 scale kits?

A good set of three new kits could be Reliant, Excelsior, and Grissom. I know there are garage kits of these subjects, but perhaps new styrene kits would be welcome.

Perhaps a 2500 set of Ktinga, d7, and (retooled) klingon bird of prey.

I know it costs money to make tools for kits, blah blah blah. But look at how many times the 2500 kits have been reissued it would be a good return on investment in the long run.

you can thank me for pre-sliced bread later


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Shuttles, shuttles, shuttles. With figures! 

Space Station Regula 1

M


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Back before PL sold out, went away, and came back :freak: I suggested they come up with a pattern of yearly releases of _new _Trek kits that included a 1/1000, a 1/350, and a 1/24 shuttlecraft each year. For example:

Year 1:
1/1000 Reliant
1/350 TOS E
1/24 TOS Shuttlecraft

Year 2:
1/1000 1701-D
1/350 Reliant
1/24 Voyager Speedboat Shuttle

Year 3:
1/1000 Grissom
1/350 K'Tinga
1/24 ST:V Galileo 5

etc, etc...

Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

John P said:


> Back before PL sold out, went away, and came back :freak: I suggested they come up with a pattern of yearly releases of _new _Trek kits that included a 1/1000, a 1/350, and a 1/24 shuttlecraft each year. For example:
> 
> Year 1:
> 1/1000 Reliant
> ...


I like the way you're thinking, and I want all that you've listed here (with the exception of _Voyager_'s shuttle...never cared much for the ancillary ships from that show). If I may suggest, I think it might be better to do a completely new 1:1000 _Excelsior_ before _Grissom_, simply because _Excelsior_ has more mass-appeal sales potential (though I definitely do want _Grissom_), and my preference would be for both the 1:1000 and 1:350 K'Tingas to come before either scale of _Reliant_. But that's just me...I've always liked the Klingon ships! 

The only hiccup I see in your plan is that they'd run out of mass-appeal 1:24 shuttle subjects pretty quickly. I mean, do we REALLY need to see the Kazon torpedo or the Romulan shuttle from "Nemesis" again? Or every variation of TNG _Enterprise_ shuttles?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

The one I really want to see in styrene is an accurate TOS style shuttle in 1/24th scale. By the time you go through the trouble of fixing the flaws in the original model, you would have been better off to scratch build it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd ideally like to see a 1/350 Motion picture K'Tinga but for starters I'd like to see the old AMT one retooled with a new front command section seeing as the original tooling is severly lacking in detail.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What I would like to see for the Defiant is more pieces add and the bussard collectors along with the aft panels for the warp engines molded in clear rather than a solid color.
For the K'Tinga, redo the leading edge just below the bridge housing.
And if R2 aint gonna reissue the refit then please make new more accurate and correct molds for it in the same scale of 1/537.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

irishtrek said:


> What I would like to see for the Defiant is more pieces add and the bussard collectors along with the aft panels for the warp engines molded in clear rather than a solid color.
> For the K'Tinga, redo the leading edge just below the bridge housing.
> And if R2 aint gonna reissue the refit then please make new more accurate and correct molds for it in the same scale of 1/537.





I'd say the entire bridge (command section) needs redoing. If you look at the close up shot in STTMP there's a lot of detail missing on the AMT one. And I'd do it in clear plastic too so it could be lit from inside.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The one and only starship model kit that I've ever truly wanted is the kit that I'll probably never see:

a 1/350 original USS _Enterprise_.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Trek Ace said:


> The one and only starship model kit that I've ever truly wanted is the kit that I'll probably never see:
> 
> a 1/350 original USS _Enterprise_.


That's the only Star Trek kit on my list.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1701ALover said:


> The only hiccup I see in your plan is that they'd run out of mass-appeal 1:24 shuttle subjects pretty quickly. I mean, do we REALLY need to see the Kazon torpedo or the Romulan shuttle from "Nemesis" again? Or every variation of TNG _Enterprise_ shuttles?


Well, I'm pretty sure there are enough for few years worth of releases. You have: 
the TOS shuttle, 
the TMP wedge,
the TMP travel pod, 
the work bee, 
the ST:IV spacedock shuttle, 
the ST:V assault shuttle, 
the TNG soapbar, 
the TNG Type 6, 
the TNG pod, 
the Voyager Speedboat, 
The Defiant's Chaffee, 
NX-01's Shuttle Pod,
Then there's the 1701-E's shuttles from the movies...

And the 1/24 scale wasn't written in stone. One could also interject a 1/48 Runabout with interior, a 1/144 Captain's yacht from the 1701-D...


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

John P said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure there are enough for few years worth of releases. You have:
> the TOS shuttle,
> the TMP wedge,
> the TMP travel pod,
> ...


True, but again I reiterate "mass-appeal", i.e., popular with the majority of fans/builders. Some of these craft simply may not carry the same interest for others that they do for you. The travel pod, workbees and spacedock shuttles, for example, compared with the main, "hero" craft, like the TOS, ST:V and TNG shuttles. The TMP "wedge" was really only seen as the Vulcan shuttle, and I may be in the minority on these two, but I don't remember the Speedboat or that _Defiant_ even had a shuttlecraft, much less what it was called. I guess what I'm saying is that while a small minority of people want every ship and shuttle design ever seen on the shows/movies, not every ship and shuttle design appeals to everyone, and thus many simply will not sell enough kits to recoup the costs to produce them.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'd love it if they'd bring out the Defiant, the Runabout and the Cardassian Galore Class warship again from DS9. I've got two unbuilt DS9s in storage, so I'm in no hurry to see this back on the shelves, but it would still be nice for them to bring the station back out as well. 

Sean


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> I'd say the entire bridge (command section) needs redoing. If you look at the close up shot in STTMP there's a lot of detail missing on the AMT one. And I'd do it in clear plastic too so it could be lit from inside.


They would need to do more than just the foward leading edge to upgrade the detailing on this particular kit like the forward bulkhead on the main body has 3 cargo doors missing and the trailng edge on the main body has grills molded onto the bottom half with inacurate covers to devide the grill detailing and that needs to be correceted as well. And they also need to add disruptors to the hull.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

1701ALover said:


> True, but again I reiterate "mass-appeal", i.e., popular with the majority of fans/builders. Some of these craft simply may not carry the same interest for others that they do for you. The travel pod, workbees and spacedock shuttles, for example, compared with the main, "hero" craft, like the TOS, ST:V and TNG shuttles. The TMP "wedge" was really only seen as the Vulcan shuttle, and I may be in the minority on these two, but I don't remember the Speedboat or that _Defiant_ even had a shuttlecraft, much less what it was called. I guess what I'm saying is that while a small minority of people want every ship and shuttle design ever seen on the shows/movies, not every ship and shuttle design appeals to everyone, and thus many simply will not sell enough kits to recoup the costs to produce them.


A thought occurred to me, so let me amend this. Once the mass-appeal shuttles are run through in 1:24, perhaps they could move on to bridge models in 1:24. Redo the TOS bridge to make certain parts (namely the turbolift alcove) more accurate. Then continue the series with the TMP bridge (which can easily be reconfigured for TWOK, TSFS and TVH), then the TFF/TUC bridge (basically the same pieces, just again slightly reconfigured, painted with a different color scheme, and a couple of add-on pieces for Spock's and Uhura's stations). Move on to the 1701-D bridge, with options to build it as it first appeared, as it was later remodeled (Season 2, etc.) and the "Yesterday's _Enterprise_" and "Generations" variations. Then the 1701-E bridge, with appropriate parts for whatever differences appeared in each movie (including maybe the "manual control" joystick thingy that Riker used in "Insurrection"?). Then maybe they could branch out to do _Voyager_, Ops from DS9, the bridge from the NX-01?

Just a random, "top of my head, tell me what you think" notion.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

As said before by others here.

The only kit I want to see them build is the 1/350 TOS Enterprise.

No bloody A,B,C, or D!

I'll buy a re-pop Romulan when it comes out, but thats it from R2 unless they make the big E.

As with others here, I have more than enough kits to build before I die.
I don't NEED to buy anything.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

What is the POINT of all this? If you are asking R2 for more new Trek kits, why go any further than the 1/350 E??? I don't get it...the most obvious best seller they will ever have in this line and it's not produced..but you hold out hope fom _episode-specific _vehicles?????


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

irishtrek said:


> They would need to do more than just the foward leading edge to upgrade the detailing on this particular kit like the forward bulkhead on the main body has 3 cargo doors missing and the trailng edge on the main body has grills molded onto the bottom half with inacurate covers to devide the grill detailing and that needs to be correceted as well. And they also need to add disruptors to the hull.




Wel, the more upgrades to the kit they could do the better. I definitely think it's one kit that could do with and benefit from some newly tooled parts like the BOP.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1701ALover said:


> A thought occurred to me, so let me amend this. Once the mass-appeal shuttles are run through in 1:24, perhaps they could move on to bridge models in 1:24. Redo the TOS bridge to make certain parts (namely the turbolift alcove) more accurate. Then continue the series with the TMP bridge (which can easily be reconfigured for TWOK, TSFS and TVH), then the TFF/TUC bridge (basically the same pieces, just again slightly reconfigured, painted with a different color scheme, and a couple of add-on pieces for Spock's and Uhura's stations). Move on to the 1701-D bridge, with options to build it as it first appeared, as it was later remodeled (Season 2, etc.) and the "Yesterday's _Enterprise_" and "Generations" variations. Then the 1701-E bridge, with appropriate parts for whatever differences appeared in each movie (including maybe the "manual control" joystick thingy that Riker used in "Insurrection"?). Then maybe they could branch out to do _Voyager_, Ops from DS9, the bridge from the NX-01?
> 
> Just a random, "top of my head, tell me what you think" notion.


Way ahead of ya.
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/bridgeparts.jpg
I was playing around with a rough idea of parts breakdown for each bridge station in 1/24. Also, bridges are on my wishlist:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/wishlist/wishlist.htm


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

John P said:


> Way ahead of ya.
> http://www.inpayne.com/temp/bridgeparts.jpg
> I was playing around with a rough idea of parts breakdown for each bridge station in 1/24. Also, bridges are on my wishlist:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/wishlist/wishlist.htm


Quite an impressive wishlist!


----------



## goodtexan (Dec 31, 2009)

Star Trek The Next Generation Romulan Warbird.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Lately, I've been thinking I would like to have a nice sized
"Travel Pod" from "STAR TREK The Motion Picture."


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

1701ALover said:


> ...perhaps they could move on to bridge models in 1:24. Redo the TOS bridge to make certain parts (namely the turbolift alcove) more accurate. Then continue the series with the TMP bridge (which can easily be reconfigured for TWOK, TSFS and TVH), then the TFF/TUC bridge (basically the same pieces, just again slightly reconfigured, painted with a different color scheme, and a couple of add-on pieces for Spock's and Uhura's stations). Move on to the 1701-D bridge, with options to build it as it first appeared, as it was later remodeled (Season 2, etc.) and the "Yesterday's _Enterprise_" and "Generations" variations. Then the 1701-E bridge, with appropriate parts for whatever differences appeared in each movie (including maybe the "manual control" joystick thingy that Riker used in "Insurrection"?). Then maybe they could branch out to do _Voyager_, Ops from DS9, the bridge from the NX-01?


That would work for me! We just need to make sure they have REASONABLY accurate bridge figures...That, along with a new Refit in the scale of the old ERTL blob, would satisfy me...

P.S. - If this happens, BURN the old ERTL Refit tools...and put the process up on Youtube!

Greg


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Why is it that no one has ever made a full-on garage kit of a Star Trek bridge set?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

spindrift said:


> What is the POINT of all this? If you are asking R2 for more new Trek kits, why go any further than the 1/350 E??? I don't get it...the most obvious best seller they will ever have in this line and it's not produced..but you hold out hope fom _episode-specific _vehicles?????


The point is, not everyone wants a 350th tos E!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I believe *spindrift*'s point was that, from a business standpoint,
a R2 should produce kits that would appeal to a broad customer base,
rather than a potentially small one. 

A company can't sustain itself by producing a product that will
only sell to two people.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Jafo said:


> The point is, not everyone wants a 350th tos E!!!!!!!!!


"What Jafo says is unimportant, and we do not hear his words."


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Jafo said:


> The point is, not everyone wants a 350th tos E!!!!!!!!!




You mean there are actually people like this?

Who wouda thunk it!

------------

I want my 350-TOS-E *YESTERDAY*


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Captain America said:


> That would work for me! We just need to make sure they have REASONABLY accurate bridge figures...That, along with a new Refit in the scale of the old ERTL blob, would satisfy me...
> 
> P.S. - If this happens, BURN the old ERTL Refit tools...and put the process up on Youtube!
> 
> Greg


And even if they decide to reissue that refit with modifications make some of the mods clear pieces such as the navigational deflector and not clear blue but clear clear, no bloody blue, red or green.
And if R2 wants some ideas for omproving the fir of some of the pieces I've got a couple of ideas that I think will work.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

irishtrek said:


> And even if they decide to reissue that refit with modifications make some of the mods clear pieces such as the navigational deflector and not clear blue but clear clear, no bloody blue, red or green.
> And if R2 wants some ideas for *omproving the fir *of some of the pieces I've got a couple of ideas that I think will work.


What? A better fertilizer for the trees?


:tongue:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing the refit reissued with the moulded in panel lines but done in all clear like the upcoming Enterprise C. I know they're inaccurate but I like recessed panel lines and I'm not keen on decals representing panel lines....like on the 1/350 refit. They're so 2 Dimensional.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

CaptFrank said:


> What? A better fertilizer for the trees?
> 
> 
> :tongue:


Oops, I should have double checked me spelling. Me bad.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I, too, would like a ST:TMP travel pod and a TOS transporter room kit. I'm sure neither will ever see the light of day, but since we're dreaming here....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Jafo said:


> The point is, not everyone wants a 350th tos E!!!!!!!!!


I've thought 1:700 would be a great scale - it's _roughly_ the size of the original release TOS Enterprise (a smidge smaller), smaller than 1:350, yet significantly larger than 1:1000. The best of all worlds ... IMHO.

Plus, there's tons of ship modeling stuff at 1:700 scale that could be re-purposed for SF ships.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Jafo said:


> The point is, not everyone wants a 350th tos E!!!!!!!!!


Maybe so but there is nothing that says those who do not want one have to buy one.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

irishtrek said:


> Maybe so but there is nothing that says those who do not want one have to buy one.


Yes there is!
When you became a modeler, you agreed to the terms and conditions.
One of them says you _must_ buy all "Star Trek" models that are issued!

Section 1, paragraph "B"


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> I've thought 1:700 would be a great scale - it's _roughly_ the size of the original release TOS Enterprise (a smidge smaller), smaller than 1:350, yet significantly larger than 1:1000. The best of all worlds ... IMHO.
> 
> Plus, there's tons of ship modeling stuff at 1:700 scale that could be re-purposed for SF ships.



I actually wouldn't mind an OS Enterprise in a smaller scale than 1/350.....BUT...only if the windows are done in clear plastic, either by separate clear pieces or if they're engraved and not just decals. It could be done in clear like the Enterprise C also.

The only ship I think would really need to be done in 1/350 is the K'Tinga as the filming models were highly detailed and only a larger scale could really capture that effectively (though a retooled AMT one would be a start).


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> I've thought 1:700 would be a great scale - it's _roughly_ the size of the original release TOS Enterprise (a smidge smaller), smaller than 1:350, yet significantly larger than 1:1000. The best of all worlds ... IMHO.
> 
> Plus, there's tons of ship modeling stuff at 1:700 scale that could be re-purposed for SF ships.


I don't know how many times I've posted that 700-scale would be my ideal size

Large enough for lighting, small enough to display, and in scale with surface-navy ships


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd like one of these in 1/1400 scale to go along with my AMT Enterprise D:
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r259/Trekriffic/Miscellaneous Images/HusnockDeltaRanaShip.jpg
I know this isn't realistic; the Husnock warship is too obscure a subject to ever be mass produced but I can dream can't I?


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Trekkriffic - why don't you scratch build yourself a Hunsock warship? Given it's angular configuration, it's should be relatively easy.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

CaptFrank said:


> Yes there is!
> When you became a modeler, you agreed to the terms and conditions.
> One of them says you _must_ buy all "Star Trek" models that are issued!
> 
> Section 1, paragraph "B"


I guess I missed that one.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Seashark said:


> Trekkriffic - why don't you scratch build yourself a Hunsock warship? Given it's angular configuration, it's should be relatively easy.


Oh I suppose I could give it a shot one of these days Seashark. I was just responding to the thread topic which is other Trek kits I'd like to see.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

irishtrek said:


> I guess I missed that one.


Well, you got to read the fine print! :thumbsup:


----------

